# USB Card Reader | Syntax UCR-61



## bostik (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm tryng to read a CF card through my Syntax UCR-61 http://images.geeksimages.com/imageshare/B/300x300/BEI-UCR-61-unit.jpg

My box `uname -a` is:


```
FreeBSD mrburns 10.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Jan 14 20:48:07 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.pcbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

When inserting the reader in my USB port on /var/log/messages I see the following lines:

```
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: ugen1.3: <ICneric> at usbus1
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: umass1: <ICneric USB Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus1
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: umass1:5:1:-1: Attached to scbus5
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: da1: <IC USB Storage-CFC 322E> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: da1: Serial Number 0AEC305000001A000
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: da1: 1.000MB/s transfers
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: da1: 3919MB (8027712 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 499C)
Mar 20 11:47:08 mrburns kernel: da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Mar 20 11:47:09 mrburns kernel: (da2:umass-sim1:1:0:1): got CAM status 0x50
Mar 20 11:47:09 mrburns kernel: (da2:umass-sim1:1:0:1): fatal error, failed to attach to device
Mar 20 11:47:20 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 40 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:47:20 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:47:20 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): Retrying command
Mar 20 11:47:40 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 40 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:47:40 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:47:40 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): Retrying command
Mar 20 11:48:01 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 40 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:48:01 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:48:01 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): Retrying command
Mar 20 11:48:22 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 40 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:48:22 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:48:22 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): Retrying command
Mar 20 11:48:43 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 40 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:48:43 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:48:43 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:2): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Mar 20 11:48:53 mrburns kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): got CAM status 0x44
Mar 20 11:48:53 mrburns kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): fatal error, failed to attach to device
Mar 20 11:48:53 mrburns kernel: da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
Mar 20 11:48:53 mrburns kernel: da1: <IC USB Storage-CFC 322E> s/n 0AEC305000001A000 detached
Mar 20 11:48:53 mrburns volmand: CREATE da1
Mar 20 11:49:03 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 60 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:49:03 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:49:03 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): Retrying command
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): Periph destroyed
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: ugen1.3: <ICneric> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: umass1: at uhub2, port 6, addr 3 (disconnected)
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 60 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): Retrying command
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 60 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): Retrying command
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 60 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): Retrying command
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 60 00 00 24 00 
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns kernel: (probe0:umass-sim1:1:0:3): Error 5, Retries exhausted
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns volmand: DESTROY da1
Mar 20 11:49:14 mrburns volmand: CREATE da2
Mar 20 11:49:16 mrburns kernel: xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
Mar 20 11:49:16 mrburns kernel: xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file
```

I verified I have device pass compiled in my kernel:


```
# sysctl -a | grep device.pass
device  pass
```

Any idea how to solve the problem ?

Thanks.
Roberto


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD is running?  Is it using a custom kernel?


----------



## bostik (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi wblock,

FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p4 GENERIC  amd64


----------



## tingo (Mar 23, 2014)

In my experience, usb connected card readers are hit and miss under FreeBSD; some works, some don't (and some stop working when you upgrade to a new release).
However, I have a few tricks that works for some readers, you can try them, but YMMV.
1) external readers: if you have troubled detecting cards when inserted into the reader, try to insert the card into the reader first, then connect it to the usb port on the machine.
2) internal readers: if you have troubled detecting cards when inserted into the reader, insert a card then turn off and on the power to the reader using the usbconfig(8) command.
HTH


----------

